# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  anhcos - [Giúp đỡ] Driver cho động cơ bước dùng TB6560

## anhcos

Với tinh thần học hỏi là chính và có sự giúp đỡ nhiệt tình của các thành viên CNCPROVN.COM
Mình bắt tay vào làm một bộ drive cho động cơ bước 2 pha (bipolar).

Sau một hồi lang thang trên mạng mình tìm thấy 2 mạch sau:

1. TB6560 Microstepping Bipolar Chopper Stepper Motor Driver:
Sơ đồ nguyên lý:


2. Toshiba TB6560 bipolar controller:
Sơ đồ nguyên lý: 


Mấy bác xem giúp mình nên dùng sơ đồ nào hay hơn, và có cần chỉnh sửa gì thêm nữa không.

Theo nhu cầu của mình thì nguồn sử dụng: 24V, < 3A.

----------

Boyred2000

----------


## CKD

Cả 2 sơ đồ đều đúng và đều cho khã năng vận hành như nhau. Sơ đồ 01 phức tạp hơn nhưng cho nhiều tính năng hơn. Những tính năng mở rộng giúp cho mạch làm việc ổn định hơn một tí.
Bác anhcos có thể cân nhắc giữa việc làm boa mạch, độ phức tạp có ảnh hưởng nhiều không? Nếu việc làm boa không thành vấn đề thì có thể chọn sơ đồ 01 để thực hiện.

----------


## anhcos

Mình sợ nhất là cái mạch nguyên lý, còn vẽ bo thì mình cũng hay làm nên không sao. Mạch in thì đặt người ta làm nên lại càng không lo. Mà sơ đồ 1 họ đã cung cấp sẵn file nguyên lý sch rồi... vậy mình bắt tay vào chạy bo luôn...

----------


## CKD

Nhưng em thấy nên thay đổi thế này.

Chân 05 reset nên dùng như sơ đồ 02 (đó là sơ đồ reset chip chuẩn)

Ở các chân out A -A, B -B thì nên có các diod chống điện áp ngược thế này để bảo vệ thêm cho IC.

----------

anhcos

----------


## CKD

Các opto & diod, anh tham khảo trên site tme.vn nha.

----------


## anhcos

Sau mấy ngày hì hục sao chép và copy, mình vẽ ra mạch như thế này:


Xem ở đây sẽ rõ hơn.

CKD xem dùm mình sơ đồ, còn một số linh kiện mình chưa rõ giá trị như thế nào cho hợp lý.

----------


## ga_cnc

Hi bác, 
- C6 bác mắc ngược rùi kìa  :Embarrassment:  
- R8,R9 bác lấy thử 100, 150, 220 ohm, cái nào cũng được
- C5 hình như là tụ không phân cực
- C4 bác lấy lớn lớn tí, 1000 uF luôn cho nó máu
- R4,R5 bác lấy lớn hơn 330 ohm, càng lớn thì led càng tối thôi à chứ không sao cả
- Bác xem tụ C3 có cần không nhé  :Confused: 
- R6, R7, tốc độ thấp bác lấy thử 1K xem thử
- mấy chỗ còn lại em không biết  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
@Các bác xem chỗ nào sai chỉnh giúp em nhá  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos

----------


## CKD

Theo em thì..
R4, R5, R8, R9 nên dùng R330.
R6, R7 nên dùng 1k.
C3 hình như sai vị trí đó anh.. các diod được nối thẳng lên HV.

Switch Reset & enable có thể không cần dùng đến  :Wink: .

Anh có thể tham khảo thêm gợi ý bên dưới nhe..


Opto có thể dùng HCPL2611, HCPL2631, TLP250 v.v...

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Tks mấy bác, mình sẽ chỉnh lại, phải đọc thêm thông tin về mấy con opto, mình cứ vẽ vậy thôi chứ chưa hiểu nó có chức năng gì. Đây là dịp tốt để học hỏi ...

----------


## CKD

PC817 là opto tốc độ chậm. HCPL2611 hay TLP250 v.v.. là opto tốc độ cao.
Ngoài ra sự khác nhau giữa sơ đồ của anh và của em.. là Active low/hi. Như của em là active hi.

----------


## lekimhung

Em thì thấy dùng con 7805 để hạ từ 24v => 5v là không ổn, bác nên mua cái nguồn xung 5v tốt hoặc nguồn máy tính mà nuôi nó. Ở nhà em dùng chỉ 1 cái nguồn vi tính cũ để cấp 5V và 12V cho quạt +chip + đèn, cứ bật nguồn lên cho máy chạy rồi bỏ đó đi uống cafe mà không lo cúp điện.

Con TB6560 này tự nó đã có diode ký sinh rồi nên không gắn thêm diode thì cũng không sao, mà nếu có gắn thêm thì cũng không sao miễn sao nó tốt hơn diode ký sinh mới được. Nhà em chơi toàn không cần diode vẫn chưa chết em nào hết.

----------

anhcos

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Em thì thấy dùng con 7805 để hạ từ 24v => 5v là không ổn, bác nên mua cái nguồn xung 5v tốt hoặc nguồn máy tính mà nuôi nó. Ở nhà em dùng chỉ 1 cái nguồn vi tính cũ để cấp 5V và 12V cho quạt +chip + đèn, cứ bật nguồn lên cho máy chạy rồi bỏ đó đi uống cafe mà không lo cúp điện.
> 
> Con TB6560 này tự nó đã có diode ký sinh rồi nên không gắn thêm diode thì cũng không sao, mà nếu có gắn thêm thì cũng không sao miễn sao nó tốt hơn diode ký sinh mới được. Nhà em chơi toàn không cần diode vẫn chưa chết em nào hết.


Nếu muốn an toàn và gọn nhẹ thì thay thế 7805 bằng LM317 sẽ tốt hơn ( LM317 chịu được áp vào 40VDC ) tuy nhiên bác phải vẽ lại mạch phần này nhé !

----------

anhcos

----------


## CKD

Thực tra trong mấy con TB này hay STK hoặc cả trong mấy con FET thì đa phần đều có sẳn diod schottky rồi. Nhưng ta gắn thêm thì chỉ thiệt hại thêm tiền thôi  :Smile: 

Tại sao phải gắn thêm. Mấy con này khi không gắn thêm diod thì vẫn chạy bình thường thôi, nhưng khi làm việc với motor size lớn & dòng lớn (vẫn nhỏ hơn dòng định mức nhé) thì sinh nhiệt rất lớn. Khi gắn thêm diod thì sẽ cải thiện được điều này. Giúp làm việc ổn định & an toàn hơn cho IC.

Còn tốt hơn diod trong IC thì cái này thật sự khó mà khẳng định được. Vì tất cả đều là hàng china, mấy bác tiểu thương thích lợi nhuận thì nhập hàng cực rẻ về bán, thích uy tín thì nhập hàng kha khá chút. Chắn chắn không có hàng chất lượng rồi  :Smile: . Vậy nên.. kệ có thì yên tâm hơn vậy  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos

----------


## lekimhung

Em thì cứ lấy 1 con led đỏ nối tiếp với điện trở, rồi mắt tại vị trí song song với diode, mở nguồn xem độ sáng của led, thay diode các lại khác nhau xem loại nào làm led ít sáng nhất thì đạt.

----------


## lekimhung

> Nếu muốn an toàn và gọn nhẹ thì thay thế 7805 bằng LM317 sẽ tốt hơn ( LM317 chịu được áp vào 40VDC ) tuy nhiên bác phải vẽ lại mạch phần này nhé !


Con LM317 cũng như 7805 thôi bác, vẫn nóng và hao phí. Nếu muốn hạ trực tiếp mà chênh lệch áp lớn thì dùng LM2576 mới tốt, chỉ có điều tính ra chi phí thì mua 1 cái nguồn vi tính cũ hiệu quả hơn.

----------


## CKD

Vấn đề regu nguồn điều khiển cho IC thì không quá lăn tăn. Nguồn 5V cho TB6560 thôi thì công suất không bi nhiêu. Theo cấp chất lượng giữa 2 con 7805 & LM317 thì 317 ngon hơn, nhưng mạch phức tạp hơn. Một vấn đề khác là 7805 em dùng hay bị chết ỉu.. và nóng kinh khủng  :Wink: , 317 thì khá hơn.

----------


## anhcos

Tiếp tục sửa lại theo góp ý của các bác, mong các bác góp ý thêm:


_[Xem hình rõ hơn]_

Một số linh kiện mình không biết giá trị có phù hợp không là các em tụ C1, C2, C4, C5, C8.

----------


## CKD

Tụ C1 - 100pF
Tụ C2/4/5/8 - là lọc nguồn có thể dùng 470mF, song song với tụ 0.1mF

Phần đầu vào opto (step/dir) anh kiểm tra lại nhe.. êm thấy không ổn phần đó.

----------


## jimmyli

em nghĩ nên thay opto pc817 bằng con 6n317 cho chân step, vì con này có tốc độ lý thuyết là 10Mhz dư sức mà đóng mở tốc độ cao, còn chân dir vẫn để pc817 vì chân đảo chiều thì chỉ cần tốc độ thấp là đủ rồi.

----------

anhcos

----------


## CKD

> em nghĩ nên thay opto pc817 bằng con 6n317 cho chân step, vì con này có tốc độ lý thuyết là 10Mhz dư sức mà đóng mở tốc độ cao, còn chân dir vẫn để pc817 vì chân đảo chiều thì chỉ cần tốc độ thấp là đủ rồi.


6N317 không mua được jimmyli, thay bằng TLP250 hoặc HCPL2611 (con này sơ đồ chân giống 6N317) cũng được  :Smile:

----------


## jimmyli

ở ĐN bán có 9k 1 con à  :Big Grin: , thấy trên tme bán mấy con TLP với HCP giá cũng hơi bị chua nhỉ @@

----------


## ghoang

6N317 thì không mua được (làm gì có con opto này  :Smile:  ) nhưng 6N137 thì mua đầy ngoài chợ Nhật Tảo. 6N137 và HCPL2611 giống nhau cùng là single channel.

----------


## anhcos

> Phần đầu vào opto (step/dir) anh kiểm tra lại nhe.. êm thấy không ổn phần đó.


Làm theo sơ đồ tham khảo của em, nhưng mắt mũi tèm nhèm nên vẽ sai mất. Giờ anh đã chỉnh lại chỗ cái opto rồi.

Anhcos TB6560 Schematic 3 by anhcos, on Flickr

----------


## CKD

Anh ơi!
Pin 20 nối với Vcc mất tiêu rồi.
Cụm 7805 cũng thế, diod D2..
Các input của 74HC14 nếu không dùng thì nối lên Vcc hoặc GND luôn nhe anh, output bỏ trống.
Các Vcc & GND cấp nguồn cho IC (74HC14 & TB6560) nên có thêm 1 con tụ 0.1 càng gần IC càng tốt nhe anh.
R1, R2 hình như giá trị là 0.5R thì phải, nếu vậy nên dùng 2 con 1R3W nối song song lại thành 1 con 0.5R6W. Đẹp hơn là dùng 1 con 0.5R5W hoặc 0.5R10W.

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

> Pin 20 nối với Vcc mất tiêu rồi.
> Cụm 7805 cũng thế, diod D2..
> R1, R2 hình như giá trị là 0.5R thì phải, nếu vậy nên dùng 2 con 1R3W nối song song lại thành 1 con 0.5R6W. Đẹp hơn là dùng 1 con 0.5R5W hoặc 0.5R10W.


Đã chỉnh lại rồi CKD.




> Các input của 74HC14 nếu không dùng thì nối lên Vcc hoặc GND luôn nhe anh, output bỏ trống.


Con 74HC14, mình chả biết cách nào cho nó hiện ra cái chân số 7(GND) với chân 14(Vcc) lên được. Mình vẽ bằng Orcad 10.5
Nó có 14 chân thì đã dùng hết rồi nên còn output nào nữa không CKD?

----------


## ga_cnc

Orcad thì em không rành lắm, nhưng bác thử làm như sau xem có được không nhé, mà em nhớ hình như nếu bác đặt label cho wire là VCC thì nó tự động nối luôn, không cần phải hiện chân ra đâu bác.

----------

anhcos

----------


## CKD

> Con 74HC14, mình chả biết cách nào cho nó hiện ra cái chân số 7(GND) với chân 14(Vcc) lên được. Mình vẽ bằng Orcad 10.5
> Nó có 14 chân thì đã dùng hết rồi nên còn output nào nữa không CKD?


À. em quên mất là mình đã dùng hết 06 cổng. Chỉ còn Vcc & GND thôi.

----------


## anhcos

> Các Vcc & GND cấp nguồn cho IC (74HC14 & TB6560) nên có thêm 1 con tụ 0.1 càng gần IC càng tốt nhe anh.


Mình mới chỉnh lại sơ đồ, CKD kiểm tra dùm mình nhé, mấy con tụ 0.1 thì khi nào qua layout mình sẽ vẽ thêm vậy.

----------


## CKD

Sao lại có cái tụ C10 & C11 vậy anh.
Pin 20 nối thẳng lên +5V Vcc.
Pin 6, 10, 15 là GND.

----------


## anhcos

> Sao lại có cái tụ C10 & C11 vậy anh.
> Pin 20 nối thẳng lên +5V Vcc.
> Pin 6, 10, 15 là GND.


Anh đã chỉnh lại, đã bỏ con tụ C10 và C11, pin 20 đã nối thẳng lên Vcc rồi, mấy chân 6, 10, 15 cũng nối thẳng vào GND luôn.
Mạch như vầy có ổn không em? 

Nếu anh dùng nguồn 5v ngoài thì vẫn phải có thêm chân GND của nguồn này nữa để nối vào chân GND cho các con TLP250 và 74HCN14 phải không?

----------


## CKD

Để đúng gọi là cách ly thì Gnd của các opto & Gnd của các phần tử khác trong mạch cũng phải được cách ly. Khi đó socket PIN5x1 nên được kết nối thế này
------
Power +
Power -
+5V out
------
Dir
Step
Com (chân gnd của 2 opto).
------
Khi đó.. muốn dùng chung hay cách ly là tùy vào ý người sử dụng sau này.

Về phần mạch nếu đã chỉnh rồi thì tương đối hoàn chỉnh. Anh có thể tiến hành chạy PCB layout thử.

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Tks CKD rất nhiệt tình giúp đỡ. 

Phần em nói rắc rối thế kia chắc anh không làm được rồi, nhưng nếu dùg bộ nguồn có đầu ra vừa 24v+5v thì vô tư khỏi dùng còn 7805 nữa chứ em.
Anh xem datasheet của con TB6560 thì thấy nó có Thermal shutdown chắc là chức năng bảo vệ quá nhiệt đúng không em?
Giờ anh sẽ chạy thử PCB Layout trước đã.

----------


## CKD

Vụ đó dể mà anh. chân số 2 của opto.. nối xuống GND.. anh không nối GND nữa mà nối vào chân COM trên terminal (socket PIN5x1) là xong thôi mà.

TB6560 em thấy có bảo vệ quả nhiệt, quá tải nhưng thấy không hiệu quả. Em cũng chưa thấy trường hợp nó tự shutdown và quá nhiệt, chỉ thấy nó tự bóc khói vì đoãn mạch thôi.

Nếu 5V có nguồn nuôi từ bên ngoài thì không cần dùng 7805 nữa cũng được. Nhưng em nghĩ khi thiết kế mạch thì nên dùng. Vì nếu không có 5V ngoài, lúc đó chỉ cần đóng con 7805 vào là có thể vi vu rồi.

----------

anhcos

----------


## vdanhp

em vẽ mạch in của sơ đồ 2 không biết được không mọi người.

----------


## ahdvip

> em vẽ mạch in của sơ đồ 2 không biết được không mọi người.


Bạn chưa chỉnh sửa kích thước chân linh kiện à, để nguyên bản vậy nó nhỏ quá.
Mình nhìn chưa ok lắm

----------

vdanhp

----------


## vdanhp

> Bạn chưa chỉnh sửa kích thước chân linh kiện à, để nguyên bản vậy nó nhỏ quá.
> Mình nhìn chưa ok lắm


chỉnh sao vậy bác. e mới vọc eagle nên e hok biết nhiều cho lắm.
em mới mò được cách chỉnh kích thước chân linh kiện, thanks bác.

----------


## ahdvip

> chỉnh sao vậy bác. e mới vọc eagle nên e hok biết nhiều cho lắm.
> em mới mò được cách chỉnh kích thước chân linh kiện, thanks bác.


Bạn mở thư viên ra, chọn con linh kiện mà bạn muốn chỉnh sửa, sau đó chọn như trong hình



Chọn kích thước bạn muốn sau đó kích vào chân linh kiện là được.

----------


## anhcos

Mình muốn làm mạch na ná như thế này để khi gắn tản nhiệt và quạt thì trông gọn gàng hơn.



Sau khi cóp nhặt từ các bác trên 4r mình đã vẽ lại sơ đồ mạch mới:

Mấy bác xem có gì sai sót hay cần bỏ bớt dư thì chỉ dùm mình với.


Link ảnh gốc ở đây.

----------


## CKD

Về cơ bản thì mạch này giống y theo sơ đồ gốc trên datasheet.
Có vấn đề cần lưu ý.
* Opto dùng TLP520 (5k/com 1CH -> dùng 2 con) có tốc độ làm việc chỉ nhỉnh hơn 817 tí xíu, output lại là transitor. Sao anh không dùng luôn HCLP2631 (30k/con 2CH -> dùng 1 con) tốc độ cao, đầu ra lại là digital, không cần phải đệm (buffer) nữa.

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson

rẻ hơn thì dùng 6n137, 10k/pcs , con này single, 2cống step dir cần 2 con 

b.r

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Các bác chỉ giúp mình xem mấy con điện trở sau có cần thiết dùng không và nối thế này được chưa, tks các bác trước nhé. 

HCPL2631 by anhcos, on Flickr

(Hình con HCPL này mình vẽ đại khái vậy thôi, mấy bác đừng cười vì đang học vẽ bằng altium)

----------


## trucnguyen

2 con điện trở R5 và R6 lúc trước mình thêm vào để bảo vệ ngõ input của chân VĐK (ý tưởng lúc đó là  dùng 1 chân input của VĐK để đo xung xuất ra trên chân CLK nên mới thêm vào) => Nếu mạch Driver TBA6560 của bạn dùng với LPT thì bỏ đi cho gọn mạch.

Hi, bạn tham khảo hình này sẽ rõ:
Ngõ ra của con HCPL2631 là cực thu hở nên mỗi ngõ ra phải có 1 con trở kéo lên nguồn VCC (điện trở 10kohm như trong hình).

Sơ đồ test mạch:



Dạng sóng ngõ vào ra (xanh input - Cam là ouput):



Nguồn: http://www.tomzap.com/notes/PwrElect...ptocoupler.pdf

----------

anhcos

----------


## biết tuốt

tớ dùng con 6n137 thấy chạy cũng được, chạy mấy tháng nay k thấy driver bị mất bước gì cả mà  có 10k/con  , tại k có ossillo nên con nào chạy được dùng luôn, lần sau thiết kế gì copy vào là xong

----------


## trucnguyen

@anhcos 
Con điện trở kép lên 10 Kohm thay bằng 330 ohm sẽ giãm được đáng kể thời gian trễ giữa xung input và xung output.

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Hôm này mình mới nhận được mạch nên bắt tay vào làm tiếp, do vẫn còn thiếu một số linh kiện nên chưa test được.

Tản nhiệt và quạt ốp ở mặt sau:


Các linh kiện coi như đã gần hàn xong:


Chân thành cảm ơn các bác trên diễn đàn đã giúp đỡ mình rất nhiều.

----------

trucnguyen

----------


## hunter_dt

Xem lại ko có ý kiến gì nữa  :Big Grin:

----------


## jimmyli

@biết tuốt: mạch đẹp quá, mà mạch 2 lớp đó đặt thế nào vậy? Đang định đặt mấy cái mạch nhiều loại khác nhau mà không biết nó tính thế nào nên phân vân, còn thời gian gia công nữa, khoảng tầm bao ngày là lấy được mạch vậy?

----------


## trucnguyen

Bác anhcos làm mạch đẹp quá, chúc mừng bác.

----------


## anhcos

Mình đặt mạch ở Kim Sơn vì tiện đường đi làm về, 2 cái hết 320k, khoảng 1 tuần thì có. 
Khi làm mạch mình ghép lại thành một file, nếu làm 1 cái thì ít nhất một chiều phải đạt 20cm họ mới làm.

Còn vẽ mạch thì nhờ cái footprint 2 mặt của bác trucnguyen nên chuyển sang altium chơi luôn.
Giờ đang lo mạch nó không hoạt động thì coi như xong.

----------


## cuongmay

bên trong TB6560 có diode ngược rồi sao các bác vẫn phải nối thêm bên ngoài nhỉ ?

----------


## linhdt1121

> Mình đặt mạch ở Kim Sơn vì tiện đường đi làm về, 2 cái hết 320k, khoảng 1 tuần thì có. 
> Khi làm mạch mình ghép lại thành một file, nếu làm 1 cái thì ít nhất một chiều phải đạt 20cm họ mới làm.
> 
> Còn vẽ mạch thì nhờ cái footprint 2 mặt của bác trucnguyen nên chuyển sang altium chơi luôn.
> Giờ đang lo mạch nó không hoạt động thì coi như xong.


sao bác đặt có 2 cái thôi ah.3 trục cơ mà bác.
mà bác ko test trước khi đi đặt ah.

----------


## anhcos

> sao bác đặt có 2 cái thôi ah.3 trục cơ mà bác.
> mà bác ko test trước khi đi đặt ah.


Cái này mình làm trục A hay đại loại thích gì thì gắn vào, chủ yếu là học thôi. Nên trình test trước vẫn còn kém, hôm nay phát hiện ra 2 chỗ chưa thông qua mass.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Hôm này mình mới nhận được mạch nên bắt tay vào làm tiếp, do vẫn còn thiếu một số linh kiện nên chưa test được.
> 
> Tản nhiệt và quạt ốp ở mặt sau:
> 
> 
> Các linh kiện coi như đã gần hàn xong:
> 
> 
> Chân thành cảm ơn các bác trên diễn đàn đã giúp đỡ mình rất nhiều.


cái chỗ mấy cái điện trở bác không dùng điện trở băng cho gọn

----------


## biết tuốt

> @biết tuốt: mạch đẹp quá, mà mạch 2 lớp đó đặt thế nào vậy? Đang định đặt mấy cái mạch nhiều loại khác nhau mà không biết nó tính thế nào nên phân vân, còn thời gian gia công nữa, khoảng tầm bao ngày là lấy được mạch vậy?


bác nhầm em với bác anhcos rồi   :Wink:   , ngoài hn đătl lẻ 2 cái như vậy giá chắc cỡ 70k

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, rẻ thế? Trong SG có chỗ nào đặt mạch rẻ thế ko?

Trước giờ em toàn tự xử, nhưng giờ già cả đâm ra lười biếng. Nghe vụ bác nào đặt mạch 2 miếng mà 320K thì cảm giác hơi đau cổ

----------


## anhcos

> cái chỗ mấy cái điện trở bác không dùng điện trở băng cho gọn


Mình có thấy con này trước đây nhưng chả biết nó tên gì, do có sẵn đồ và lười nên để vậy luôn.
Bo này cỡ 9.5x10cm, ở SG nếu mình đặt mạch 1 lớp thì cũng cỡ 70k rồi, bác đặt mạch đâu mà rẻ dữ vậy.

Lần đầu được chạm vào cái mạch 2 lớp cũng khá hồi hộp, nó mang lại nhiều thứ đáng giá cho mình học hỏi.

----------


## Gamo

Bác tự làm mạch 2 lớp luôn đi, vui lắm  :Cool:

----------


## biết tuốt

kích thước mạch của tớ 7,2 x8,3 cm với 320k bác bỏ ra thì thêm ít nữa mua hộp sơn cảm quang về thí nghiệm làm mạch in cho rồi , hoặc mua phim cảm quang làm cho nhanh

----------


## anhcos

Làm 2 lớp thì không quá khó, khó nhất là đoạn xuyên lỗ, nếu đó là lỗ đơn thuần thì dùng một đoạn chân linh kiện hàn vào. Nhưng nếu lỗ xuyên nằm ngay chân linh kiện thì làm sao hàn 2 mặt. Từ phần mềm thiết kế mạch mình có loại trừ được những vị trí như thế không nhỉ?

----------


## nhatson

b.r

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## nhatson



----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## nhatson



----------


## ga_cnc

bác anhcos vẽ mạch đẹp thiệt, mạch hai lớp, mạ xuyên lỗ, in tên linh kiện nên giá bị đội là phải rồi. Với các mạch không quá phức tạp thì em sẽ vẽ 1 lớp + đi jump, khi đặt mạch cũng rẻ, còn mạch quá phức tạp, hay đi quá nhiều jump thì phải đi 2 lớp thôi.

----------


## Gamo

Thật ra giải pháp này bên mình cũng dùng, nhưng thay vì paste của chú lkf thì mua trên ebay của 1 bạn HK. Paste này tự chế cũng dc, có nhiều phương pháp.

Điểm yếu của loại paste là mình ko tin vào độ bền bằng pp xuyên lỗ hoặc mạ. Chưa kể phải có bàn chân không, mỗi lần dùng phải lôi máy hút bụi ra, mất công.

Tốt nhất là khi thiết kế mạch thì hạn chế via, đặc biệt là ở các chỗ độc để dùng pp hàn xuyên lỗ cho nó khỏe.

----------


## Gamo

> 


Uầy, có bác nào thử phương pháp này chưa?

Em mua đủ hóa chất nhưng lười quá chưa test, ngâm dấm nó luôn

PS: cảm ơn bác Nhất Sơn nhé. Cái công thức của cha này rõ hơn tài liệu em đang có

----------


## trucnguyen

> Làm 2 lớp thì không quá khó, khó nhất là đoạn xuyên lỗ, nếu đó là lỗ đơn thuần thì dùng một đoạn chân linh kiện hàn vào. Nhưng nếu lỗ xuyên nằm ngay chân linh kiện thì làm sao hàn 2 mặt. Từ phần mềm thiết kế mạch mình có loại trừ được những vị trí như thế không nhỉ?


1 chân linh kiện cũng có thể đóng vai trò 1 via, điều này quá tốt vì bạn sẽ tiết kiện được 1 via. Muốn vậy chân linh kiện đó trong thư viện phải có pad cả 2 mặt bottom và top. Nếu làm vậy thì quá tốt, vì sẽ tiết kiệm được 1 via riêng.

ah, không biết khi đặt mạch người ta tự ghép theo yêu cầu hay mình phải tự làm trước vậy?
Thanks.

----------

anhcos

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, thế lỡ con linh kiện nó bè ra, che cả chân (ví dụ đế cắm DIP) thì sao mình hàn mặt trên hả bác?

----------


## Gamo

> 


À quên cái này bổ sung nếu các bác tính quậy với phương pháp này, đó là nguyên nhân vì sao mà em ko dám dùng: đồng hypophosphite khi nướng sẽ phân hủy cho ra khí phosphine là 1 dạng khí dễ cháy & độc. Do đó các bác cẩn thận  :Cool:

----------


## anhcos

> 1 chân linh kiện cũng có thể đóng vai trò 1 via, điều này quá tốt vì bạn sẽ tiết kiện được 1 via. Muốn vậy chân linh kiện đó trong thư viện phải có pad cả 2 mặt bottom và top. Nếu làm vậy thì quá tốt, vì sẽ tiết kiệm được 1 via riêng.
> 
> ah, không biết khi đặt mạch người ta tự ghép theo yêu cầu hay mình phải tự làm trước vậy?
> Thanks.





> Ủa, thế lỡ con linh kiện nó bè ra, che cả chân (ví dụ đế cắm DIP) thì sao mình hàn mặt trên hả bác?


Cái này do footprint quy định thì phải, mà họ phủ thông 2 lớp tất cả các lỗ, nên DIP thì chỉ cần hàn mặt dưới, mặt trên thì chạy dây đơn thuần thôi.

Tks bác trucnguyen, như thế một số linh kiện sẽ phải tắt lớp bottom cho nó đi khi làm mạch 2 lớp bằng tay.
Tks bá nhatson về mấy cái video nhé, xem của tây làm vẫn bài bản hơn...

----------


## Gamo

À, ý tôi muốn nói là vụ bác Trúc nói dùng chân linh kiện thay via thì cái đó bác anhcos coi chừng, thiết kế xong hàn ko được mặt trên thì ko thể dùng chân linh kiện để kết nối 2 mặt thay via được đâu  :Wink:

----------


## biết tuốt

> À, ý tôi muốn nói là vụ bác Trúc nói dùng chân linh kiện thay via thì cái đó bác anhcos coi chừng, thiết kế xong hàn ko được mặt trên thì ko thể dùng chân linh kiện để kết nối 2 mặt thay via được đâu


tôi vẫn dùng cách lấy chân làm via , nhớ đừng quên khi hàn  là được  :Wink:   , còn hàn thì chuyện nhỏ

----------


## anhcos

@gamo: Mình xài altium, khi tạo pcb nó có hỏi linh kiện hàn mặt nào, mình chọn 1 mặt nên chả bao giờ nó bố trí cho mình hàn lên mặt đó bác ơi. Cái mạch mình đặt tuy có đắt, nhưng mình học được khá nhiều thứ qua đó ...  :Smile: 

@nhatson: video của bác họ dùng cái mực dẫn điện thông lỗ, sau đó thì điện phân. Nhưng mực đó ở vn có bán không nhỉ, tên hay gọi của nó là gì bác?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mình cũng dùng Altium, làm mạch 2 lớp nhiều nên xương máu cũng lắm. Trong Altium cho phép bác xếp cả 2 mặt chứ không chỉ có 1 mặt đâu. Vụ lấy chân linh kiện làm via thì hên xui, chân bên ngoài thì hàn được, chân trong thì chưa nghĩ ra cách hàn (ví dụ dùng đế DIP thay vì cắm linh kiện trực tiếp)

Mực dẫn điện đó có nhiều cách chế, bác mua trên e-Bay cho nó khỏe. Bác khỏi dùng mực dẫn điện cũng được, xem cái clip về making through hole activator là 1 ví dụ. Nếu bác ở SG thì qua tôi tặng bác 1 hũ  :Wink:

----------

anhcos

----------


## linhdt1121

> bác nhầm em với bác anhcos rồi    , ngoài hn đătl lẻ 2 cái như vậy giá chắc cỡ 70k


chắc bác ấy đặt lần đầu lên tính cả tiền phim.nhưng 320k thì cũng hơi max,
@ biet tuot:bác post mạch cảu bác lên cho AE đc ko,trong mục test của bác e ko tìm thấy.

----------


## nhatson

sao kim làm mạch cũng rẻ ko đắt lắm, có điều cho lâu
ko thì pcb24h.com chất lượng thì -5, nhưng được cái nhanh

b.r

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Cái video này phải 2 phần mới đủ bộ, mình thấy nó dùng cái lò để nung bo, nếu không có thì mình thay bằng cái gì cho phù hợp nhỉ.
Bác nào xem chi tiết phương pháp này thì xem ở đây.

P1:


P2:


(Cha tây này nói tiếng anh dở ẹc, nghe khó bà cố luôn)

----------


## nhatson

nung bằng lò nướng ah

b.r

----------

